# HAUNTED RADIO: annual golden corpse awards, haunted hall of fame, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are happy to announce the winners of each category from this year's annual Haunted Radio Golden Corpse Awards. We thank each and every one of you who voted in what was a record number of votes.


We are also pleased to announce the 4 new inductees into our Haunted Radio Haunted Hall of Fame.


We will also have several sound bites and goodies for you to enjoy on the October 2 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-102115.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

